
Eclipses and Sunspots - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/04/06/sun-spots-and-eclipses/
======
nixtaken
The comments and discussion with the author of
[https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/](https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/) are worth
looking at. He studies astronomy as more than a hobby.

------
masonic
Did anybody else cringe at "the Sun and the Earth _weigh different amounts_ "?

